# IT'S NOT A COUPE!!!



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Am I the only person who is getting annoyed with motor company marketing departments trying to tell that every new model they create is a coupe?!

First we had the last generation of medium size hatchbacks:

'Vauxhall Astra Sporthatch? It's a coupe sir.' Really??? I would have thought that the clue was in the name.

Then we had the Mercedes CLC - a 'four door coupe'. This seemed to really get the marketing gurus excited and opened the flood gates:

VW Passat CC (saloon)
Scirocco (squashed hatchback)
Giulietta (it's clearly a bloody five door hatch for crying out loud, STOP telling me it's a coupe!)
BMW X6 (it's a 2 door 4x4, nit a coupe!)
Audi A5 sport back (bleuurgh)

And the latest one that has really set me off is the latest advert for the new Citreon whateveritscalled.

A car with five doors and the proportions of a 4x4 by the looks of it.

STOP TELLING ME ITS A COUPE - ITS NOT A COUPE!!!!

Now the Audi TT - THAT is a coupe!

Sorry just had to get that off my chest...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry to burst your bubble james.....mine is a two door Roadster not a coupe


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

It does seem like very single manufacturer has to try and cover every single automotive niche (or invent one, 1007 with sliding doors, hmmmm French electronics on your doors no thanks), which pisses me off. It's like modern businesses who "do everything" FFS why can't people specialise any more? The Audi stand at the FOS this year really summed it up, from left to right they went from an A1 to an A8 (i think, lost interest in their symphony of white) then we went onto the Q3 Q5 Q7 ...... it's like they're frightened to not be competing for a market sector. It's as bad when you go into Tesco, you can fit out your entire house when all you wanted was a pint of milk! Same with cars, you go into a showroom wanting a hatchback, and the sales gimps then assault you with "brand babble" about how your Passat with a droopy arse says you move in a higher circle than someone who has a Passat with a square arse!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

What about that new Mini so called a Coupe - WTF? In what possible way does it constitute as one?! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

meesterbond said:


> It does seem like very single manufacturer has to try and cover every single automotive niche (or invent one, 1007 with sliding doors, hmmmm French electronics on your doors no thanks), which pisses me off. It's like modern businesses who "do everything" FFS why can't people specialise any more? The Audi stand at the FOS this year really summed it up, from left to right they went from an A1 to an A8 (i think, lost interest in their symphony of white) then we went onto the Q3 Q5 Q7 ...... it's like they're frightened to not be competing for a market sector. It's as bad when you go into Tesco, you can fit out your entire house when all you wanted was a pint of milk! Same with cars, you go into a showroom wanting a hatchback, and the sales gimps then assault you with "brand babble" about how your Passat with a droopy arse says you move in a higher circle than someone who has a Passat with a square arse!


on the note of passat's, i could go to every customer visit in one and not have them bat an eyelid at it...only a volkswagon that cost 19+k. but i tried going to three visits in one week in the TT coincidentally i didnt get one contract despite dropping my prices as an experiment. in the old van now and flat cap :lol:


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> meesterbond said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem like very single manufacturer has to try and cover every single automotive niche (or invent one, 1007 with sliding doors, hmmmm French electronics on your doors no thanks), which pisses me off. It's like modern businesses who "do everything" FFS why can't people specialise any more? The Audi stand at the FOS this year really summed it up, from left to right they went from an A1 to an A8 (i think, lost interest in their symphony of white) then we went onto the Q3 Q5 Q7 ...... it's like they're frightened to not be competing for a market sector. It's as bad when you go into Tesco, you can fit out your entire house when all you wanted was a pint of milk! Same with cars, you go into a showroom wanting a hatchback, and the sales gimps then assault you with "brand babble" about how your Passat with a droopy arse says you move in a higher circle than someone who has a Passat with a square arse!
> ...


Do you reckon that's a "British thing" though? You know how if someone has a "sports car" they're a "flash git" which immediately means that they're overpriced in order to subsidise a lifestyle beyond their means? Versus someone who turns up in a 15 year old Vauxhall Omega which belches more smoke than a Chinese powerstation ..... who clearly "needs the money" even though it may just mean they're shit at their job? Of course that works vice-versa, i've worked for people who live way beyond their means and are shit at their jobs ..... odd how people make sweeping judgements though.

As for that Mini "coupe", oh my life, it's uglier than an ugly thing, a bit like their WRC effort it's a frikkin vaaaaaaaaan! Not since Volvo did the BTCC with the 850 estates has motorsport seen anything so daft! And, surely under the trades descriptions act it can't be called a "mini" it's the size of a fucking bungalow! I wonder if the Mini stylist is actually a porsche stylist also ie lazy and on a serious amount of narcotics, i'd recommend he/she gets to specsavers, they're clearly short-sighted hence drawing everything so BIG.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

depends on the client as if its the park then my tt is merely middle class


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

meesterbond said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > meesterbond said:
> ...


I think you're right mate.

In the states if a Porsche drives down the street my American friends would say 'nice car, good on him, one day maybe if I work hard enough I'll own one of those'.

Over here the attitude is 'who does he think he is? Flash [email protected]'

It is a shame but envy and jealousy is rife over here.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

James Junior said:


> I think you're right mate.
> 
> In the states if a Porsche drives down the street my American friends would say 'nice car, good on him, one day maybe if I work hard enough I'll own one of those'.
> 
> ...


Very true, envy is fine but jealousy is ugly, two very different things.

I was at a petrol station yesterday and pulled up next to a yellow GT3 with DR 13 on the numberplate, I kept a look out for the driver so I could ask him about it and when I first started talking to him he almost looked frightened as though I was going to abuse him  In fact he looked most relieved and became quite effusive when I asked why he hadn't gone for the RS version and whether the sport chrono kit was worthwhile.

It is such a shame that we seem to be a nation that can't abide others being more "successful" than ourselves :-(

Charlie


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

meesterbond said:


> It does seem like very single manufacturer has to try and cover every single automotive niche (or invent one, 1007 with sliding doors, hmmmm French electronics on your doors no thanks), which pisses me off. It's like modern businesses who "do everything" FFS why can't people specialise any more? The Audi stand at the FOS this year really summed it up, from left to right they went from an A1 to an A8 (i think, lost interest in their symphony of white) then we went onto the Q3 Q5 Q7 ...... it's like they're frightened to not be competing for a market sector. It's as bad when you go into Tesco, you can fit out your entire house when all you wanted was a pint of milk! Same with cars, you go into a showroom wanting a hatchback, and the sales gimps then assault you with "brand babble" about how your Passat with a droopy arse says you move in a higher circle than someone who has a Passat with a square arse!


"You expect me to talk?"

"No Meester Bond I expect you to use paragraphs!!!"

Couldn't resist sorry


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The TT isn't a Coupe. Technically, it's got 3 doors.

A 'proper' coupe should have a boot, not a hatch. Though it seems hard to get a definitive answer.

The original Capri, for example, had a boot. Modern ones had hatches - the were all talked of as Coupes.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Kell said:


> The TT isn't a Coupe. Technically, it's got 3 doors.
> 
> A 'proper' coupe should have a boot, not a hatch. Though it seems hard to get a definitive answer.
> 
> The original Capri, for example, had a boot. Modern ones had hatches - the were all talked of as Coupes.


I think that if you lok at the definition of Coupe here http://www.onelook.com/?w=coupe&ls=a you will find that almost any shape and form of vehicle is/has/can be described as a coupe, far more than I would have thoght.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Coupe sounds sexier from a marketing point of view thats why

In the past when have owned Porsches & blokes come round to price up a job used to go & hide it at my mates in next street cuts both ways gazzer, no-one likes anyone to be doing well for themselves in this country.

Might not have ever been the newest ones but were always mint & general public assume you are wadded & dont realise that what all your hard earned is in it & you have grafted your arse of for it & that no it isn't £30-£40k

Sports chrono pack in Porsche waste of money poxy cheap clock they break & are a few quid to replace the timer, nice touch though the way it angles/rotates & looks trick.

Nothing you can't do on any decent watch or probably an I phone seen 2 bust ones in cars to date.


----------

